# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sand Flees

## guyingb

i can go to negril, never step on the sand the first night i am there and the next day i got bites like crazy.  what is the formula that any of you use for preventative and maybe a little after care also.  16hours and 14 minutes left to work.

----------


## mn negril fan

> i can go to negril, never step on the sand the first night i am there and the next day i got bites like crazy.  what is the formula that any of you use for preventative and maybe a little after care also.  16hours and 14 minutes left to work.


I have the same issue. I have tried all kinds of bug spray and they just love me.

----------


## nutz4travel

I'd suggest that you bring some anthihistamines, they don't stop you from getting bitten, but they help to control the itch.  AfterBite, cortisone cream, aloe all help with that also.  Preventative - bug spray works but you have to use it LOL

----------


## kwhizz

Was there 2 weeks this Feb.....Not 1 bite this year.....

----------


## kaycee

I only got one bite on my last trip. I didnt use any repellant but I did buy a brand from Value Master called Bunny's. It was 20 percent deet.

----------


## DConkle

Ok call me crazy but I figured out that when we keep our room air conditioned,the flees/Mosquitos seem to leave me alone. However outdoors is another story. What ever they are,they love me too! I have found tho if I am really faithful to use my OFF the bites are kept to a minimum! The last few times I carry it with me especially right after the rain or in the evening! Only had one or two bites! Oh ya and I always have antihistamines.

----------


## heater

Sand fleas and mosquito bits are hard for me to avoid when there, I do try to spray off on my feet and legs at around 4ish every day.  I also pack benadryl and a very strong hydrocortisone.

----------


## sunray

If/when you get the bites around your ankles, and they are itching badly, may I suggest you try Macs calamine "D" anti-itch cream.  It is a made in Jamaica product, and it was recommended to us by a Negril pharmacist.  It should be available at any pharmacy, and from my personal experience it greatly (and quickly) relieves the itching from the ankle bites.  (and mosquito bites too)  The price isn't too bad either, about half the price of Benidryl's product.  Try it and let me know what you think, maybe you can buy me a red stripe some day for the tip! :Embarrassment:

----------


## mud

i use flea collers on my ankles,they work great

----------


## TandJ

I heard that putting rum on your ankles works - but hate to waste good rum?

----------


## Maryann

I always bring a big bottle of Avon Skin so Soft and keep a thick layer on, especially at night.  Not sure if it keeps them away or if it's so thick they drown in it, but it always works pretty good for me, and it's also a great moisturizer after being out in the sun all day.

----------


## TandJ

Well, I am bringing a small bottle of deep woods off. 

Last time I was in Negril - never got any bites so who knows I guess.

----------


## NikkiB

Hahahaha... I used the rum too TandJ - Drank lots and didn't feel a thing!

----------


## TandJ

> Hahahaha... I used the rum too TandJ - Drank lots and didn't feel a thing!


Well someone said to put it on my ankles - heck, I can kill the itch just by drinking it! LOL easy choice!!!

----------


## Kiwifrench

Maybe this only works for some people and many will be sure to call it a Myth.....
But, my first time in Jamaica I was bitten from head to toe.
Since then, we started taking 100mg of Vitamin B1 daily 6-8 weeks before our vacation (and continue taking during).  We have not had one bite since!  And yes, we do walk on the beach at night and dine with our feet in the sand.

----------


## LuLu

The bugs also adore me.  But I take a B1 vitamin every day for two weeks before my trip and that has really helped me with the bites.  I still get a few bites, but not the 50 or 60 that I usually get.  Antihistamines will also help with the itching.

----------


## TandJ

Ok so now I'm curious about this vitamin thing - where did you guys hear about this?

Besides, I really don't need an excuse to drink rum! LOL

----------


## Jamerican71

Is it B1 or B12?

----------


## ger

When I was in Negril 3 weeks ago and I saw a guy with white bands around his ankles. They looked like some kind of all inclusive band. I asked him what they were and he replied flea collars. He said he used to get bit all the time until he started using them.

----------


## Jamerican1

I would not recommend wearing flea collars around your ankles or any other part of your body. The collars contain toxic chemicals that can cause cancer.. Stick to the stuff that is made for humans!  :Cool:

----------


## Limo Mon

12 trips never had bites see others with legs covered every trip. Limo Mon's secret is to indulge in lots of double meat subs seems to keep them off me.

----------


## Kiwifrench

> Ok so now I'm curious about this vitamin thing - where did you guys hear about this?
> 
> Besides, I really don't need an excuse to drink rum! LOL


I heard about it on a different travel site and figured it was worth a try.  Now I swear by it.  It kind of makes sence once you smell and taste the tablet.....lol

----------


## Kiwifrench

> Is it B1 or B12?


It is Vitamin B1.   easy to remember with an association, "Jamaica, One Love, Be One".

----------


## Kahuna3

Weird about the sand fleas. I normally get bitten a LOT and the bites swell up and itch and it'not pretty. So I bring bug repellant. This year I'm using Muskol in the lotion form, it's 30% DEET. I got it in the pharmacy section in Walmart. The problem is, I often forget to put it on for sunset, probably because I don't like to put it on.
The weird thing is, this year I'm not getting bitten, lotion or no lotion. Then I read the B12 comment - I started taking B12 in the summer - so maybe that's why I'm not getting bitten. 
And people are getting bitten, so there are fleas around. Maybe there is something to the B12 thing.

----------


## yamon

We have been there at least 14 or more times and me and my husband have never had a problem. My sister did one year. I feel for you guys

----------


## mn negril fan

Going to try the vitamin thing. Thanks for the tip everyone. I still have scabs from my January trip. They swell up and break open looks nasty. The aloe ladies see me a mile away.

----------


## NRV

Tried the vitamin thing & it didn't work for me. Yes, I took the vitamins for several months before I went to JA. The bugs love me. I have tried lots of products (not the flea collars on the ankles!). Finally found out what works for me - Off Deep Woods w/DEET. I spray my legs & feet before I go out in the morning & reapply several times during the day - especially at night. I only got 1 bite at Christmas & no bites in February! My husband never gets bitten, me, those buggers eat me alive if I don't use Off Deep Woods.

----------


## DConkle

Love the deep woods off!

----------


## nutz4travel

I'm might have to try this B1 thing.  Can't hurt right?  I hate the smell of bug spray and I usually get bitten badly, although I had very few sand flea bites our last trip, just a couple of mosquito bites...

----------


## rootsie

i remember one trip to negril years ago where i counted 31 bites below the knee on one leg! i still have the scars on my legs. 

i do take vitamin B on a regular basis but also now use Avon skin-so-soft shower gel and do not use anything fragrant on my body! scentless all the way. do not put lotion on your legs after your shower or apply any perfume and make sure that you ALWAYS have the repellent with you in your bag. starting around 4:00 pm, make sure that you start applying bug spray (off of any kind) and i like to do it on the chair or at the table i am seated at i.e. spray it around the area under the bar so that they will initially move away. then, before too many rums, remind someone else to tell you to re-apply hourly  :Smile:

----------


## DConkle

Great advise rootsie! The key is remembering to use it!  :Cool:

----------

